# Source for replacement headlights? 83' Dasher



## I<3myJetta (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey there...
I purchased a grill and light setup from (I believe) an '83 Dasher wagon to use for a custom headlight setup I'm making for another Volkswagen. The lights themselves are very yellowed/pitted/worn/etc...I've searched around online quite a bit, but the only lights that I've turned up are 7" round lights. This particular front end uses quad round lights, but they're smaller than 7". I believe they're just sealed beam headlights...maybe I'm looking in the wrong places? :sly:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You are, yes.  

They're 5-3/4" sealed beams (H5006 low; H5001 high.)


----------

